# Is Orchid wood good for smoking?



## panupat (Sep 8, 2017)

My bro has a dead Purple Orchid Tree in his garden. A very huge tree. Anyone know if it would be suitable for smoking?

Did more search and aaparantly it has many names. Hongkong/Hawaiian Orchid tree among other things.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phanera_purpurea


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm not familiar personally with the tree.  It is not on the list of approved smoking woods. 

I did some research online and found the following statement from a site called "Dave's Garden."  Concerning the Hong Kong Orchid tree: "Danger. Parts of the plant are poisonous if ingested."  That would keep me from using it in the smoker.


----------



## panupat (Sep 9, 2017)

wow that's definitely a no. Thanks!


----------

